# Orijen LBP to Orijen 6 fish



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking at the ingredients of the 6 fish, I notice very few differences in the analysis between it and the LBP formula. I did notice that it did not contain any chicken, not even chicken fat (thankfully), which is something that I think Kaiser may be allergic to. Would this be a possible food for Kaiser to try? I'm not sure if it is an ALS formula, however because its not much different from the LBP formula, I tend to assume that it would be a viable option. Kaiser is 25 weeks old (little over 6 months). I was planning on keeping him on the LBP formula for a year+, but if his itchies and yeast infections (or whatever they are...) don't go away, I'll have to find another food to try. Many people say not to add joint supplements (ie. chondroitin, msm, glucosamine) but I definitely want to find some for Dakota, and maybe add a little to the new food. Both formulas have *some* chondroitin and glucosamine, but I'm not sure what the recommended amounts are for puppies/adults.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

IF you do the math you will find that, feeding the same number of calories the LBP will give MORE calcium and protein than the other Orijen formulas (it has fewer calories per cup because they lowered fat content). I would rather feed the adult formulas to a puppy than the puppy formula.

Who says not to give glucsomine, chndroiton to a puppy? Both my breeder and vet enthusiastically endorsed doing that from the get-go.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> IF you do the math you will find that, feeding the same number of calories the LBP will give MORE calcium and protein than the other Orijen formulas (it has fewer calories per cup because they lowered fat content). I would rather feed the adult formulas to a puppy than the puppy formula.
> 
> Who says not to give glucsomine, chndroiton to a puppy? Both my breeder and vet enthusiastically endorsed doing that from the get-go.



I've mentioned it a few times here and quite a few people said not to give it. That or if I did, it would be ineffective on a puppy. I don't know if the ones who said "no" thought I meant calcium, but the times I've mentioned it I didn't get a large turnout of responses anyway. I was trying to find out what formulas/brands/amounts to give, and I think I may have received one or two responses. I'd have to search to find them though. 

Also, ref fat...would a higher percentage of fat cause tummy upset?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Orijen's 6 Fish and Regional Red are their All Life Stages formulas. Our 8 month old has been on 6 Fish for 3 or 4 months now and has been doing fantastic on it.

I don't believe extra fat would contribute to upset stomach, but can't say for 100% sure.

As far as Glucosamine and Chondroitin, I don't see why there would be anything wrong with giving them to a puppy. We occasionally supplement with Zuke's Hip Action treats (try to give them regularly, but doesn't always work out that way). They contain 300mg of Glucosamine and 50mg of Chondroitin per treat and, as per the feeding instructions on the back of the bag, a dog between 46 and 92 lbs. should get 2 treats per day.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

great, thanks!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We're having great results with Jazmyn on the 6 Fish!

We think she had a chicken sensitivity as well, and her itching has drastically decreased (still doing a slow switch as her stomach is sensitive) and her poop has been much firmer and more consistent than it ever was on royal canin.

Be forewarned... It stinks!! Haha when I first opened the bag, Jazmyn went wild LOL! It smells like a fish tank haha. To Jaz, even thought its kibble, it's high value.


----------

